# need a HPF



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Good morning 

I need a HPF that i can set at 17hz. The Reckhorn B2 hard to get so i was wondering what other option you would recommend?

My sub will be a Mach5 IXL15.2.2. in a 24X24X24 vented box drive by an EP4000 and EQ with BDF1124 and audyssey

Alain


----------



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

Starting out to say nice selection of sub!:T (I'm planning on purchasing from IST soon as well)

But over to your question I would recommend building one yourself if at all possible. A good calculator I found was at the link below: (there is also a link on that page that directs back to another HPF problem from a fellow shackster which I also posted below)

http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/subsaver.htm
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-pass-filters/19570-need-subsonic-filter.html

Good Luck!


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

TK1990 said:


> Starting out to say nice selection of sub!:T (I'm planning on purchasing from IST soon as well)
> 
> But over to your question I would recommend building one yourself if at all possible. A good calculator I found was at the link below: (there is also a link on that page that directs back to another HPF problem from a fellow shackster which I also posted below)
> 
> ...


Good evening 

I took a look at the link you provided, and well must say that my electronics skills are too green for this i'd rather like to get a commercial solution


----------



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

This may help:

http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?products_id=657

Hope it helps

Sorry for the delay


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

TK1990 said:


> This may help:
> 
> http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?products_id=657
> 
> ...


I hope it's back in stock now but a month ago it seemed that one was out for several months but a call over to edsigns could confirm that as i need one myself.:T


----------

